# When to go Maine to Bahamas



## elnjhall (Jul 26, 2014)

We're new to cruising and were recently told that we were out of sync with most cruisers because we were in Annapolis in July. We'll soon be in Maine. When do most folks leave Maine if they're headed to the Bahamas for the winter, and want to avoid the worst weather?


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

I think people start heading south from Maine as early as when labor day is over, I left a few years back on Oct 31 due to doctor visits. It was cold until Beaufort,with the wind blowing the wrong way, in my mind sept 30 and bug out


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I think many people following the coast try to arrive back in Annapolis for the boat show in early Octobeer then continue south from there. Where do you anticipate jumping off from to the bank?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

elnjhall said:


> We're new to cruising and were recently told that we were out of sync with most cruisers because we were in Annapolis in July. We'll soon be in Maine. When do most folks leave Maine if they're headed to the Bahamas for the winter, and want to avoid the worst weather?


It depends on whether you're going to dawdle or sail straight through.

Most people with insurance have a hurricane box line somewhere between Norfolk VA and Beaufort NC they won't cross before 1 November. Many cruisers also pick up part-time work at the Annapolis Boat Shows.

Easy answer - the migration starts in mid to late August with departures continuing into November. Temperatures drive many people South.

There is a back-up in Hampton and Norfolk VA and to a lesser extent Annapolis waiting for 1 Nov. Some people head South earlier than 1 Nov taking a chance on named storms in exchange for being warmer.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Check your insurance. There was a fleet of boats anchored at Cumberland Island (Ga.), waiting until Nov. 1 to proceed south. Many were from Canada, so they had come a long distance by then.

We left Brunswick Ga. Nov. 10, and had plenty of cruisers on our schedule. You won't be alone....that's for sure!

Ralph
Southbound | sailing away with R & B


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't. I sail into November. Always bring a mummy bag in case somebody goes swimming. Worst part is we trailer and I have to go mid thigh to launch. Best part is I have the place to myself.


----------

